# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Slijmbeursontsteking - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Slijmbeursontsteking*

In het lichaam bevinden zich veel slijmbeursen. Ze zijn te vinden op gebieden waar wrijving kan ontstaan ten gevolge van tegengestelde bewegingen. Deze gebieden zijn bijvoorbeeld te vinden bij de enkel, de knie, de heup, de elleboog en de schouder. De slijmbeursen liggen onder anderen tussen twee pezen, tussen pezen en banden en tussen pezen en bot. Ze zijn gevuld met een soort smeervloeistof om zoveel mogelijk wrijving te voorkomen. 

Nu kan het zo zijn dat er teveel smeervloeistof wordt geproduceerd. Hierdoor wordt de slijmbeurs gespannen en gezwollen gecombineerd met warmte, pijn en een gestoorde functie. Een slijmbeursontsteking is dan op gang gezet. Deze kan acuut of chronisch zijn. Bij een acuut onstaat de pijn plotseling en bij chronisch ontstaat de pijn geleidelijk.

*Oorzaak*
Bij een acute slijmbeursontsteking is de oorzaak vaak te vinden bij een trauma vanwege een val of een stoot. Ook kan 

overbelasting er de oorzaak van zijn zoals wanneer je iets zwaars hebt getild, je zware voorwerpen hebt geduwd of getrokken of boven je macht hebt gewerkt. 

De oorzaak van een chronische slijmbeursontsteking is niet altijd te achterhalen. Het kan komen vanwege een trauma, maar vaak is de aanleiding onuidelijk. In sommige gevallen kan het komen doordat er verkalking plaatsvindt in de slijmbeurs.

In beide gevallen kan ook een peesontsteking de oorzaak zijn, omdat pezen nauw verbonden zijn met slijmbeursen. De ontsteking kan zich dan uitbreiden naar de slijmbeurs.

*Onderzoek*
Om te achterhalen of je een slijmbeursontsteking hebt, kan de arts een lichamelijk onderzoek doen. We nemen even de schouder als voorbeeld. De arts heft dan je arm omhoog. Wanneer je dit zelf doet zul je pijn ervaren in het middengedeelte en kan de pijn vaak verwdijnen als je de arm gestrekt langs je oor hebt. Wanneer de arts dit doet hoef jij geen kracht te zetten. Als je dan toch pijn voelt is er vaak sprake van een slijmbeursontsteking en niet van een peesontsteking. 

*Risico's*
Een slijmbeursontsteking kan terugkomen.

*Behandeling*
De huisarts zal medicatie voorschrijven zoals pijnstillers en ontstekingsremmers of een injectie geven met pijnstillende middelen gecombineerd met ontstekingsremmers. Vaak helpt dit voldoende. 

Een fysiotherapeut kan de klachten helpen verminderen. Om het genezingsproces te versnellen kan een fysiotherapeut de slijmbeurs behandelen met bijvoorbeeld laser, ijsapplicaties of ultrageluid.

Tussentijds is het raadzaam om de aangetaste slijmbeurs zo min mogelijk te belasten. Belangrijk is om rust en beweging in balans te hebben. Je kunt er een cold-pack op de pijnlijke plek leggen met een theedoek eronder.

Wanneer de ontsteking te lang blijft duren, kan er overwogen worden om het overtollige vocht uit de slijmbeurs te halen. 

Heel soms komt het voor dat de verdikte wand rond de slijmbeurs verwijderd wordt (excisie). 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- medicinfo.nl 
- weldoen.nl 
- www.fysioweb.nl

----------

